# a door



## Karalee (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes the title is entertaining I know 

Another from todays trip out with the sx-70


----------



## terri (Jan 29, 2006)

Very nice! Great subject, too. :thumbup: I think I'd have been tempted to get those door lines, too....  but, that's just me. I just love old buildings. Architecture is such a great choice for this technique! 

Do some more!


----------



## Karalee (Jan 29, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> I think I'd have been tempted to get those door lines, too....  but, that's just me.



Im too chicken, keep thinking ill 'ruin' it


----------



## Chase (Jan 29, 2006)

I really like that, great subject choice for that medium!


----------



## terri (Jan 29, 2006)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Im too chicken, keep thinking ill 'ruin' it


Shoot two-three prints of the same image.  You know you can warm them up later if you're not happy with your first go-round. 

I know these final emulsion batches aren't quite the same as the "pre-manufacturing glitch" batches, but I'm betting that emulsion is still easily manipulated for up to 24 hours, possibly longer. :thumbup: Don't rush, or think you'll lose out if you're not done within thirty minutes.  

I think you've done great so far!


----------



## Alison (Jan 30, 2006)

I really like this one as well! Nicely done!


----------



## Arch (Jan 30, 2006)

Great technique Karalee, love the effect :thumbup:


----------



## Karalee (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks, now I just have to work on 'squaring up' the camera without overcompensating like I did here :blushing:


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome!  I really like your subject and your manip.  Keep 'em coming.


----------

